# has any one else had pregnyl to induce ovulation with no lh surge??



## jobo (Aug 15, 2006)

hi i am on my third round of iui. first time was cancelled due to non growing follicles, second never got a surge and had basting anyway, this time i have two follicles 19 and 20mm and my clinic have suggested having a 10.000 unit injection of pregnyl and then iui 36 hours later  has anyone had success with this method  
thanks jo


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Jo

It sounds like you've really been thru it with your previous iui's.  I hope this one brings you the luck you deserve.  With regard to your question, most of us who do IUI use pregnyl to induce ovulaton and have basting 36 hours later.  It certainly does have success.  Loads of ladies have their precious little miracles as proof.  I'm not sure why your clinic haven't offered you this previously   and btw, your follicles sound perfect!!

All the best  and ^babydust^ to you!!

Holly C xxx

PS pop on to the IUI Girls thread.  You'll find loads of ladies there who will give you all the support you could ever need!


----------



## jobo (Aug 15, 2006)

THANKS HOLLY  GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEXT CYCLE.....I HAD MY INJECTION LAST NIGHT OUCH... INSULT WAS ADDED TO INJURY AS THE AUTO INJECT DID NOT GIVE ALL THE PREGYNL AND I HAD TO STICK MYSELF AGAIN   JO


----------

